# ICH/ICK! YUK! Help!



## Dnavlean (Aug 14, 2010)

I Purchased a fish a member who shall remain nameless as i have purchased fish before from this person with no issues except excellent genetics, lol
It's been awhile since i had to deal with this. If i remember correctly, using the heat/salt method. its 2-3 tablespoons per 5 gallons over a 24-48 hour period. Can someone verify this for me. the cycling of the salt bath lasts for 10 days followed by several 50% water changes correct? these are rift lake cichlids and i know from experience they will do fine, i just cant remember the ratios!
Thanks!
Roy
*Edit* Salinity remains at that level for 10 days. not repeat the dosing for a 10 day period.lol


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*ick*

The ratio seems fine but the temp. should be raised to 86-88 for three days at least then gradually lowered back to normal. Good luck.


----------



## Dnavlean (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

thanks!
i thought i was right but could not remember


----------

